# DuroMax XP8500E issues



## kkempker (May 5, 2013)

We bought a DuroMax XP8500E a couple years ago since our house is all electric. This winter I had it out since we lost power. It seemed to work OK (did run at full throttle), however, the lights in the fridge were not as bright as usual, normal? Then I tried to power up an oil filled heater and it would not heat up. A few weeks later I got it back out to see if I could figure out what was going on, still couldn't.

For some reason the generator only idles and the engine never runs at full throttle. The volt meter on the generator shows the output less than 110V, I think it is above 90 if it makes any difference. I can put a fairly heavy load on it and it continues to idle (2 oil filled heaters, both on high, approx 3200W) . The generator has been used less than 20 hrs. I guess I'm trying to figure out were to start troubleshooting... Any help is much appreciated


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You should have an automatic idle control. Try turning it off. If that doesn't help, check the linkages and make sure they move freely.


----------



## kkempker (May 5, 2013)

where do I find the linkage?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Near the carburetor, attached to the throttle.


----------



## kkempker (May 5, 2013)

Sorry took so long, got it out tonight, messed around with the linkage and governor spring. Something must have been hung up cause it works like a champ now. Had 2 oil filled heaters, both on high and both were putting out heat! Thanks for the help!!


----------

